# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  a ver que te parece este juego para comuniones ignoto

## Mago Aranda

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWp5JCkv7KY 
de donde c......s  ha salido este tio :shock: 
se hace llamar el Mago  MAGIC  WITH MIMMO.
bodas bautizos y comuniones . usa cosillas sencillas.

----------


## rofman

Guauuuu

ese truco se lo he visto hacer a Jeff y le quedaba bastante mejor!!!

pobre nipon!!!!

y encima los niños por ahí dando por cu**

----------


## ignoto

A partir de ahora voy a cambiar mi repertorio.

En todas las comuniones voy a hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad y voy a atravesar la gran muralla china.

¡No vamos a ser menos aquí!

----------


## mayico

eso es el producto de tener dinero. porque del ensayo... dudo que sea.

si yo tubiese su material... madre mia, un poco mas si me lo curraría, porque anda... que le pone ganas y si no, la gracia que tiene la ayudante, tienen un arte, que tiran de espaldas. jojojojo

perdón edito para poner este otro video del señor este:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebK2h...elated&search=

casi al final... para que mira la chica hacia atrás? mmm se le ha caido la coleta del pelo me parece. o quizá... sea la cara de verguenza.

----------


## ignoto

...o se le ha escapado algo y quiere saber si se ve además de olerse.

----------


## Mago Aranda

otro video mas de With MIMMO y su gran partener grandes artistas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiT5hlb2SNg

me gustaria pertenecer a su club de fans por favor si alguno sabe como que me lo diga

----------


## Noelia

Viendo esto te das cuenta de que no es tan fácil llegar al público como nos pensamos.

----------


## mayico

jajajajajjajaajajjaaaa (hasta mil veces ja) ¿cómo puede ser? hablando en serio, este tio estará de broma ¿no? que se supone que está haciendo con las manos en la cabeza de la chica? jajajajaja no me he reido mas en toda mi vida pero vamos...

y noelia dijo: que no es tan facil llegar al  público. si no es eso chiquilla, el caso es que ese... como llamarlo bueno que el señor Mimmo, no ha intentado todavia llegar al público, es decir, que según parece, se dedica ha coger una caja, y a realizar lo que sea, no actua para nadie, para ningún espectador no se si me explico. no es que sea facil llegar al público (no digo eso) sino que este tio ni se lo ha propuesto.

arriba mimmooooooooooooooooooo jejejeje aranda si te haces fan, llamame que yo tambien quiero.

----------


## Mago Aranda

with mimmo al ataque de nuevo     y los niños cada uno a su bola

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnuCxxSc0yI

lo que mas me ha gustado es la coreografia

----------


## Cuasimago

De piedra me quedao.

¿Este hombre habrá visto alguna vez a un mago de verdad?

¿Echaran Shalakabula en Japón?

Como lo pille Aisman...

----------


## ernestomisterio

¿cuanto cobrará? je, je.

----------


## eldavy

> ... que se supone que está haciendo con las manos en la cabeza de la chica?...


A mí lo que me encanta es la cara como de "copiando en un examen" que pone el ayudante en ese momento, hacia el minuto 1:10   :Wink:

----------


## Ramon ALFONSO

Se olvido de comprar un tamburete

----------


## Bubby Barton

Son necesarios los magos como el mimmo este, para que magos como vosotros se puedan sentir buenos.

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

El tema se denomina  "a ver que te parece este juego para comuniones ignoto"
A mí, aparte de parecerme mal ejecutado. No me parece apropiado para presentarlo en la celebración de las comuniones. Sólo hace falta que los niños vean como se atraviesa una caja con sables o espadas. ¡Vaya falta de tacto! que tiene ese mago de pacotilla.

Por cierto, me ha llamado la atención de que el marcador de mis mensajes no debe de funcionar. Siempre está en el número 79. Mirad los vuestros a ver si también os pasa.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## El Tulipán Negro

> El tema se denomina  "a ver que te parece este juego para comuniones ignoto"
> A mí, aparte de parecerme mal ejecutado. No me parece apropiado para presentarlo en la celebración de las comuniones. Sólo hace falta que los niños vean como se atraviesa una caja con sables o espadas. ¡Vaya falta de tacto! que tiene ese mago de pacotilla.
> 
> Por cierto, me ha llamado la atención de que el marcador de mis mensajes no debe de funcionar. Siempre está en el número 79. Mirad los vuestros a ver si también os pasa.
> 
> Saludos Mágicos


Vaya, pués con este último ha cambiado al número 80 los mensajes. Pero tengo 3 mensajes o más que tienen el mismo número, el 79. Si hubiese sido el 69..., no me habría preocupado.

Saludos Mágicos

----------


## Weiss

He visto los videos y aparte de que son efectos muy trillados ya en TV están muy sosos de presentación y deficientes en la ejecución. Parece más unos de los gags de humor amarillo que un espectáculo de ilusionismo. Hasta las vestimentas son de otra época..... é poca vergüenza.....

----------


## ARENA

Sobre el mimmo este simplemente , que desagradable de ver.

----------


## Phillber Optick

MATEN A ESE TIPO!!!!! jajajajaaa!!

----------


## halcon

tulipan negro dices que los juegos estan mal ejecutados? pues yo creo que los ejecuto a la perfecion vamos que solo le falto el peloton de fusilamiento o en su defecto una silla electrica

----------

